# Reviews for Repashy super foods



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Since I haven't seen any detailed reviews yet, I thought I would just post up a thread and those who want to add an input please do so. I've decided to lump it all together, so please state which food you tried.

Food: Soilent Green
Amount made: 1/4 cup (so 3/4 of water)

The stuff smells like Nori (the seaweed pieces from sushi). And once you mix the water in, it's fairly strong to my nose. I did it just like the video. Boiling hot water. Then threw the powder in and used a small whisk in a soup bowl. I mixed for 30 seconds and then poured into 2 small clean yogurt containers. It started setting right away. So I rushed and used a small spatula to scoop it in. In 15 minutes, it was hardened but still warm. Through it a small chunk into my 20 gallon growout for plecos and shrimps and the shrimps and BNP's were all over it, with the male backing out of the cave as soon as the food hit the substrate. It's been 2 minutes and it's all gone.

Verdict: Plecos and shrimp love it!

Mistakes:
1. Do it with the water as hot as possible.
2. Don't mix too long or it'll set.

That's it. Piece of cake. It would take the same amount of time to do a cup's worth, just need bigger containers. Would I buy again. You bet ya!

Next up on the weekend: Meat Pie.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmmm... Meat pie!

Good review and thanks!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought "shrimp souffle" from Patrick last weekend, and it seems to be a good food so far. I followed the directions, and it came out with the consistency of firm jello which I then cut into small cubes to feed my shrimp. My biggest complaint about it is definitely the smell though, as it is fairly overpowering when it is being prepared. However, I've since frozen the cubes so they don't give off such a stench anymore, and it at least serves to attract all my shrimp over in a short time. I noticed that my corys seem to enjoy it as well when I threw a piece in my community tank. I got the 2oz package, and it definitely makes a lot of food, well worth the $10 I paid for it.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The discus aren't impressed with the meat pie. Alot are trying it on discus on simply with the same results.
I'm still experimenting with adding stuff.
The tropicals take to it. 
I'm sure it's great for pleccos and cat fish. The algae based one.
Easy to make for sure. I just used boiling water, stir and done.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275098,-122.835499


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the great reports everyone!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I was warned, and can confirm, mixing meat pie STINKS!

Fish review coming up...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

mdwflyer said:


> I was warned, and can confirm, mixing meat pie STINKS!
> 
> Fish review coming up...


Hahaha..your post just reminded me to add my review for Meat Pie. Believe it or not, I bought it from Pat and forgot about it until I got my new batch of Soilent Green.  Meat Pie actually smells a little less than Soilent Green but not by much. I put it in all my tanks tonight after mixing up a batch last night (1/4 cup of powder). Everything went for it except my discus, which was not unexpected based on the reviews on SimplyDiscus. All my plecos, went for it and of course all the shrimps. Curiously it was obvious that it was more popular with the meat eaters (Hypans, Leporacanthicus, Peckoltia, Scobiancistrus). My BNP's went for it too, but the Panaque and Baryancistrus didn't. Tetras loved it, but the cories never got a chance since the plecos were all over it. I'll try a bit more next time so that it lasts more than 2 minutes to see if other fish go for it.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

My dog loves it, cats went nuts, my wife can't stand it. African pleco tank loved it, fussy l260's took their time secretly making it all go away.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i tried the meat pie, and all my fish took to it right away.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I've used superfly. The flies love it. It smells like cinnamon.


----------

